
Apache Spark: RDD, DataFrame or Dataset? - danklynn
http://www.agildata.com/apache-spark-rdd-vs-dataframe-vs-dataset/
======
placrosse
Great summary to provide to those new to Spark.

I'm looking forward to your future blog posts on the DataSet API.

------
chandlerh
Nice. It will be interesting to see how the Dataset API matures over time.

